# wildcamping petition.......please sign



## sammclouis (Apr 29, 2008)

not sure if this has been posted on here as iv not been on as much as i used to be...i did a search and couldnt find a thread & link...anyway i thought it was in our best intereset to bring it to our attention for people to sign if they feel they should,i have & hope others follow...cheers sammclouis

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/wildcamp/


----------



## robert b (Apr 29, 2008)

this is a good idea ive signed petition


----------



## Trevor (Apr 29, 2008)

Good post thank's, DONE


----------



## sundown (Apr 29, 2008)

ive just signed the petition for "England & Wales"  
oh well! hope it helps


----------



## lenny (Apr 29, 2008)

Well done ,Sammy, just signed the petition and I'm sure everyone else on this site will also sign, with over 300 active members, this will swell the signatures already active.
So c'mon everybody, click the link and sign up, it might just make the difference


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 29, 2008)

lenny said:


> Well done ,Sammy, just signed the petition and I'm sure everyone else on this site will also sign, with over 300 active members, this will swell the signatures already active.
> So c'mon everybody, click the link and sign up, it might just make the difference


    my name is down


----------



## ladytramp (Apr 29, 2008)

sammclouis said:


> not sure if this has been posted on here as iv not been on as much as i used to be...i did a search and couldnt find a thread & link...anyway i thought it was in our best intereset to bring it to our attention for people to sign if they feel they should,i have & hope others follow...cheers sammclouis
> 
> http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/wildcamp/



HI Sam, I have just signed


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 29, 2008)

All signed here too, Good spot Sam, Thanks


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 29, 2008)

ladytramp said:


> HI Sam, I have just signed



hi kath....thanks hun...


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 29, 2008)

***** said:


> Thanks, Signed and Kath is signing now



thankyou graham....


----------



## GeorgeTelford (Apr 29, 2008)

Have signed

Please thank me too.....


----------



## Trevor (Apr 29, 2008)

Just gave everyone that has posted on Samm's post a thank you sorry my finger would not stop clicking.
Anyway back on topic keep tihis post alive.


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 29, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Just gave everyone that has posted on Samm's post a thank you sorry my finger would not stop clicking.
> Anyway back on topic keep tihis post alive.



well done trev.........lets keep this thread bumped up....


----------



## Trevor (Apr 29, 2008)

sammclouis said:


> well done trev.........lets keep this thread bumped up....



You should ask Admin to make it a sticky


----------



## Polly (Apr 29, 2008)

Hia

Thanks for the post
Just added my signiture


----------



## mick (Apr 29, 2008)

sammclouis said:


> not sure if this has been posted on here as iv not been on as much as i used to be...i did a search and couldnt find a thread & link...anyway i thought it was in our best intereset to bring it to our attention for people to sign if they feel they should,i have & hope others follow...cheers sammclouis
> 
> http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/wildcamp/



Me too   .


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 29, 2008)

Just added my signature.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 29, 2008)

Just added two more signatures. Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Apr 30, 2008)

*wilding*

We're on. Jim & Liz


----------



## cipro (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice find lets hope we get success


----------



## Belgian (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry I may not sign the petition (no British) 
But you have all my sympathy, while I can only moraly support it.
All of you, who are entitled to sign, don't hesitate to sign. It should be worth it. Succes


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 30, 2008)

Trevor said:


> You should ask Admin to make it a sticky



done mate.......


----------



## Trevor (Apr 30, 2008)

sammclouis said:


> done mate.......



Nice one well done


----------



## Justaquietlife(heehee) (Apr 30, 2008)

Two more for two more!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2008)

another one signed - and forwarded it on.


----------



## Baconsdozen (May 1, 2008)

I've added my name.Sadly I don't think this goverment listen to any suggestions unless they see the chance to make a few bob out of them.


----------



## Trevor (May 1, 2008)

Just bumping this post up


----------



## tresrikay (May 1, 2008)

Just made my mark, lets spread the word. Good work Sammy, your not just a pretty face..........


----------



## sammclouis (May 1, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Just made my mark, lets spread the word. Good work Sammy, your not just a pretty face..........



thanks....hey i like your avatar...cool..


----------



## jennyp19 (May 3, 2008)

Just added another signature


----------



## Trevor (May 4, 2008)

Bump up


----------



## sammclouis (May 5, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Bump up




LOL its a sticky trev......


----------



## wolfram (May 5, 2008)

Baconsdozen said:


> I've added my name.Sadly I don't think this goverment listen to any suggestions unless they see the chance to make a few bob out of them.




gulp ... they could licence us ...


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 5, 2008)

I've signed and so has the Dog.


----------



## mlynnf50 (May 12, 2008)

*petition*

Great Idea, hope it gets the desired results


----------



## Merlin (May 25, 2008)

Many thanks for this information off to sign now.

Merlin


----------

